# Tool identification help.



## Sparkie (9 Aug 2016)

Gentlemen, (and ladies), Hi. Need a bit of help.
A few years back I purchased the accessory as per the image to go with my T5 router. I can’t remember where I got it from and there is no brand name on it either.
All I remember is that I used it to cut a few small circles.

Do any of you out there recognise it, can you identify if it is complete, can you suggest how it works, (can’t rememebr that either)?

Many thanks.


----------



## skelph (9 Aug 2016)

Hi Sparkie - it's the Trend Pivot Frame Jig and appears to be complete. Suggestions for use can be found in "Decorative Routing" by Jack Cox (if you can find a copy!). I'll try to email you a copy of the Trend instruction book if you want it.

Regards skelph


----------



## Sparkie (9 Aug 2016)

skelph":34c7g2ii said:


> Hi Sparkie - it's the Trend Pivot Frame Jig and appears to be complete. Suggestions for use can be found in "Decorative Routing" by Jack Cox (if you can find a copy!). I'll try to email you a copy of the Trend instruction book if you want it.
> 
> Regards skelph


Oh my word. Thanks a million. I don’t remember it being by Trend, but of course you are correct. 
I’m going to buy the book as it’ll probably come in handy. Weirdly it’s £20 at Amazon Uk but $0.01 (+$3.99 postage), at Amazon US so I’ll get the American copy.

Anyhow Skelph, many thanks again for getting back to me sop quickly.


----------



## Phil Pascoe (9 Aug 2016)

Less than £4 -
http://www.waterstonesmarketplace.com/s ... rt=&page=1


----------



## Sparkie (9 Aug 2016)

phil.p":2v46mqoh said:


> Less than £4 -
> http://www.waterstonesmarketplace.com/s ... rt=&page=1


Even better than the order I just placed :| . Oh well.


----------

